# Help ID 1946-48 Schwinn DX



## Swanky (Feb 1, 2018)

I know this bike has original and wrong parts. It has the built in kick stand, so it's 1946 or later. No visible serial number. Fenders are wrong as they shouldn't be chrome. I want to start putting it back correct and my first part to find is a headlight. This one is a plastic repro, but it could be the correct style. Or should it be the bullet style?

My best guess so far by images is that it is a 47 - 49 DX. The other side of the tank shows the "wings" paint scheme under the black.


----------



## rhenning (Feb 1, 2018)

1995 or newer.  Probably newer than that.  It isn't a Chicago Schwinn DX by any means.  If it a early serial number frame then it is a parts bike put together with lots on new repo parts.  Roger


----------



## spoker (Feb 1, 2018)

at this point it really isnt any specific year?


----------



## Swanky (Feb 1, 2018)

rhenning said:


> 1995 or newer.  Probably newer than that.  It isn't a Chicago Schwinn DX by any means.  If it a early serial number frame then it is a parts bike put together with lots on new repo parts.  Roger



I knew the Phantom was reproduced, but no idea a DX was. The tank has old paint under the black and recent decal. Paint is like this tank.


----------



## rhenning (Feb 1, 2018)

It may not be a repo bike but the wheels, springer, fenders, rack and seat are all new items and scream to me scream 1995 plus.  Schwinn didn't make that kind of springer until 1955 and I do not think that one is that old.  Might be a great riding bike at the right price but is not a nice original bike so buyer be ware.  Rpger


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 1, 2018)

From what I can see in the dark, it may not be a 90's frame. Hard to tell any of the details with those pictures. The stem is the old 50's style with the cinch bolt nut. Find the serial number and take a picture of it.
Pre war chain guard? Is there a little mounting tab on the BB and chain stay for the front and rear chain guard mounting?
The serial numbers would be on the Bottom Bracket underneath the crank, on the left rear drop out above the axle nut, on the head tube bottom right just below right of the head badge. The head badge looks like the larger 40's 50's style.


----------



## Swanky (Feb 2, 2018)

I have not found a serial number anywhere on the bike. Last place to look I have read would be inside the crank housing, but not going there. The cleanliness of this bike would lead me to think it is newer now that I know.

It came to me from a friend who received it from a Schwinn guy who said it was a '54 "Frankenstein" bike. Old and new parts. Had it been partially restored already? I had no idea. It is very clean. Said the saddle bag was vintage, etc, I have seen lots of 50s Phantom repro bikes but this tank and frame took me a while to ID. Looks like a late 40s DX to my untrained eye. The chrome fenders and chain guard made me think they were not original if this was a 40s bike.

So, I wish it was late 40s, but knowing the truth sets me free! Not going to worry about originality, just enjoy it as it is. I will redo the tank in the old wings style. This is not a potentially $1000+ bike. Makes me a lot less nervous to ride it around.


----------



## johnboy (Feb 3, 2018)

If you enlarge the second photo , I believe you can see the post-war chainguard mounts. The rear mount is quite easy to spot, unless my eyes are playing tricks on me. I bet you'll have a blast riding it !


----------



## Swanky (Feb 3, 2018)

johnboy said:


> If you enlarge the second photo , I believe you can see the post-war chainguard mounts. The rear mount is quite easy to spot, unless my eyes are playing tricks on me. I bet you'll have a blast riding it !




Do these pics help?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 3, 2018)

Yep, that shows the chain guard mounting tabs. Finding the serial number will be the only way to get the year if you're still interested in knowing. Looks like the frame was possibly powder coated so if there are no visible SN's, removal of the powder coating is required. The curved bottom bar post war DX style frames were discontinued in 53-54 I believe. Check out the left rear drop out and under the crank for any number indentations. Then remove just enough of the finish to read the numbers.

Note: That is not a newer frame or a Reproduction.


----------



## Swanky (Feb 12, 2018)

Looking at more vintage catalogs online, it appears to me that it is maybe a Spitfire. The bar under the tank is curved, and the Phantom and Hornets have a straight bar there.

I am having trouble finding decent images of the tank graphics for a Spitfire. Anyone have it? That's mainly my project here. Get the tank painted back to something that is correct. It's basically primer now.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 12, 2018)

Here's a 1953 Spitfire. Notice the detachable kickstand. I don't think your bike was a Spitfire originally. I'd guess your frame is earlier before the DX style frames went to the detachable stands. So is the frame powder coated? Many times the serial numbers are filled in with powder coating and even when someone loads up the primer and paint. Around Y2K there was a restored Corvette 5 speed that sold for $2200.00 and when that buyer tried to sell it a decade later he had a hard time. The serial number was filled in with paint which may have turned off a few buyers.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 12, 2018)

54 Frankenbike sounds about right. 

one thing for certain, if i wanted an online evaluation of a bike I would take it down and get some better pictures.


----------



## Swanky (Feb 13, 2018)

It is powder coated and no serial numbers are visible. It was suggested to be a 1954. The shape of the frame and the way the tank fits seems like a DX, but also fits with the Spitfire shape. Are these images more helpful? I am assuming the shape of the frame is the most important factor.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm pretty sure that frame is not a 53 or 54. The 1946 up to or including the 1952 DX style frames like that had built in kickstands. The 53 + had removable stands and the cheap rolled stems.


----------



## KevinBrick (Sep 23, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Here's a 1953 Spitfire. Notice the detachable kickstand. I don't think your bike was a Spitfire originally. I'd guess your frame is earlier before the DX style frames went to the detachable stands. So is the frame powder coated? Many times the serial numbers are filled in with powder coating and even when someone loads up the primer and paint. Around Y2K there was a restored Corvette 5 speed that sold for $2200.00 and when that buyer tried to sell it a decade later he had a hard time. The serial number was filled in with paint which may have turned off a few buyers.
> 
> View attachment 753713




I would be curious what the serial # was on this bike if it’s available.. Shouldn’t the 53 spitfire have the 3 hash marks and not the fireballs on the frame


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 23, 2021)

OP hasn't been back in 3 years.


----------



## KevinBrick (Sep 23, 2021)

I was curious about the red bike that GTs58 referenced as a 53 Spitfire. Spitfire should have hash marks not fireballs on the frame..  I’ve seen pictures of several but have not been able to confirm..


----------



## mrg (Sep 23, 2021)

Most Spitfires have the fireball, of all I have had only one girls had the hash marks.


----------



## KevinBrick (Sep 23, 2021)

According to Schwinn built heavy weights.. Heavy weight Spitfires were made from 1948-1956.. The fireball was used from 1954-1956..


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 23, 2021)

KevinBrick said:


> I would be curious what the serial # was on this bike if it’s available.. Shouldn’t the 53 spitfire have the 3 hash marks and not the fireballs on the frame




I've seen two of those 53 Spitfires. Both were owned by Cabe members and Chris (cds2323) sold his on eBay. I know that his had a 1953 serial number. And I'm pretty sure by 53 most of the low end models including Hornets showed up with bolt on stands and rolled stems.


----------



## KevinBrick (Sep 23, 2021)

Did @cds2323 bike have the fireballs and DX frame.. Is there a picture of it by chance or is it the one above..


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 23, 2021)

I copied the eBay pictures a few times since I thought it was a cool piece and used it for an example. Not sure if the one I posted here is his or not. I'm thinking it was cleaner. Yes it had the fireballs. There has been more than one show up so they were produced as that one is shown. The ones with the three pin detailing don't strike my fancy so that's why I copied those pictures of the ones with the fireballs. Hopefully Chris still has the pictures. 

Was that page you posted from Jeoff's "heavyweight" book?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 23, 2021)

KevinBrick said:


> Did @cds2323 bike have the fireballs and DX frame.. Is there a picture of it by chance or is it the one above..





Here's another one. 






More in this thread.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/53-spitfire-wheels-and-seat-help-please.61744/


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 23, 2021)

@KevinBrick ,
@GTs58

I’m afraid I don’t have any pictures. I’ve never owned a 53 Spitfire and I’ve never sold a bike or parts on eBay (started on the bay in 98, buying only). I did pick up a fifties Spitfire in the summer of 2020. Found it in the weeds behind a guys shed when I bought three other bikes from him. It’s so rough he threw it in for free.  House painted but can see the three pinstripes underneath. If you want I’ll check the serial number. This is the only picture I have or posted of it anywhere


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 23, 2021)

cds2323 said:


> @KevinBrick ,
> @GTs58
> 
> I’m afraid I don’t have any pictures. I’ve never owned a 53 Spitfire and I’ve never sold a bike or parts on eBay (started on the bay in 98, buying only). I did pick up a fifties Spitfire in the summer of 2020. Found it in the weeds behind a guys shed when I bought three other bikes from him. It’s so rough he threw it in for free.  House painted but can see the three pinstripes underneath. If you want I’ll check the serial number. This is the only picture I have or posted of it anywhere  View attachment 1483710




Thought for sure that was you. But it's been quite a while ago that the bike was sold on eBay and it was a Cabe member.


----------



## KevinBrick (Sep 24, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I copied the eBay pictures a few times since I thought it was a cool piece and used it for an example. Not sure if the one I posted here is his or not. I'm thinking it was cleaner. Yes it had the fireballs. There has been more than one show up so they were produced as that one is shown. The ones with the three pin detailing don't strike my fancy so that's why I copied those pictures of the ones with the fireballs. Hopefully Chris still has the pictures.
> 
> Was that page you posted from Jeoff's "heavyweight" book?




Yes Geoff Greene


----------



## KevinBrick (Sep 24, 2021)

Tank and forks are a repaint.. Could have added the fireballs also..





Fork strips also look like they have been added.. To low and not long enough.. looks like white paint on the bottom bearing cup.. fireballs look too sloppy no sharp corners.. 
is it possible that people were upgrading these..


----------

